# G5 prob instal syst sur 2éme DD



## Doulay Franck (26 Novembre 2021)

Bonjour à Tous, je voulais installer un système identique au DD de démarrage (10.5.8) de mon G5 1.8GHZ sur le deuxième DD interne, mais même avec le CD d'instal, il me rejète le CD.  Dans les prefs système, démarrage, mon 2ème DD est vide et refuse l'instal de tout autre système et m'annonce que mon DD n'accepte pas l'installation de ce système. Biensûr, j'ai reformaté et vérifié le DD2 avec les logiciels ad'hoc et rien n'y fait. Est-ce que ce serait une histoire de cavalier à installer à l'arrière du disque2 ? Est-ce en faisant une copie avec Copy Clooner le système de disque 1 permettrait le démarrage de mon DD2 ensuite ?
Merci d'avance de m'éclairer de vos lumières, là, moi je sèche. Franck


----------



## Invité (26 Novembre 2021)

Salut,
ça ne peut pas être un problème de cavalier puisque tous les G5 (lequel d'ailleurs ?) sont en SATA, donc pas de  cavalier.
Le graveur est peut être (certainement) mort
CCC (Carbon Copy Cloner) ou c'est autre chose ? Fera surement l'affaire. Sinon SuperDuper


----------



## Doulay Franck (26 Novembre 2021)

Merci, je pensais bien que les DD sont plug and play, mais en désespoir de cause, après avoir essayé tous les tests possibles, à force, on doute de tout. Donc je vais essayer CCC et SuperDuper et si je peux je vais changer le lecteur graveur, je vous tiens au jus. J'ai vu dans mes recherches qu'il y avait plusieurs personnes dans mon cas, sans solution définitive à ce problème. Mais c'est vrai qu'on tape avec le G5 dans les Youngtimers d'Apple, A+.


----------



## Doulay Franck (30 Novembre 2021)

Bon, j'ai réussi à installer un système 10.4.11 sur un DD à partir d'un autre G5 testé OK et réinstallé le DD sur le G5 récalcitrant(bi copro 1.8GHZ, 8GO mémoire de 2004) et bernique, au démarrage le bong de bonne augure, la vidéo s'active, l'écran s'allume puis la pomme s'affiche et et et plus rien… ça reste figé, pas de roue qui tourne…
Au redémarrage forcé, il ne répond pas à S, donc pas de démarrage de ce côté, sur un Cd d'instal, il ne démarre pas dessus. Ne répond pas plus aux commandes de zappe de P_RAM. Les barettes sont neuves et vérifiées en en laissant que deux et en alternant, j'ai changé la pile bleue. J'en ai remis en route des vieux macs, mais là, je câle, si quelqu'un a une idée, je suis preneur, merci d'avance.


----------



## Invité (30 Novembre 2021)

Mais il démarre correctement sur le 1er disque ?


----------



## Doulay Franck (30 Novembre 2021)

Non, je n'ai qu'un disque (qui démarre sur un autre G5) mais pas sur celui dont je parle. Donc c'est pas le disque.


----------



## Pascal 77 (1 Décembre 2021)

Tu as tenté un démarrage en mode "verbose" ("cmd V" au chime) ?


----------



## Doulay Franck (3 Décembre 2021)

Il n'accepte aucun ordre au clavier … Je continue à chercher, merci quand même A+


----------

